# Bindings



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

usally up to 5-6 small
up to 9 m
9 up large


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok, thank you very much


----------



## vanish217 (Jan 1, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> usally up to 5-6 small
> up to 9 m
> 9 up large


also depends on the bindings as well, some companys have XL and not the small but just check the specs on the bindings your interested in to find out for sure.


----------

